# No longer booting automatically after upgrading 10.0-RELEASE-p9 to 10.1-RELEASE



## Hadley Canine (Dec 13, 2014)

I've just finished upgrading from 10.0 to 10.1, and while the upgrade has otherwise gone smoothly, the loader now fails while autobooting.  Curiously, issuing the boot command manually has no issues.  Here's the text from a photo I took of the screen shortly:


```
FreeBSD/x86 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org, Tue Nov 11 20:57:26 UTC 2014)
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
can't load 'kernel'
no valid kernel found
|

Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help.
OK [cmd]boot[/cmd]
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0xf8f898 data=0x124a30+0x2055c0 syms=[0x8+0x1405e0+0x8+0x15b077]
Booting...
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
...
```

The "can't load 'kernel'" error comes up straight away, without pausing at the menu first.

/boot/loader.conf contains the following (with the password masked):

```
autoboot_delay=5
hw.syscons.kbd_debug="0"
hw.acpi.power_button_state="NONE"
password="*******"
```

Looking through the source, specifically in sys/boot/common/boot.c, it is able to find the kernel, but for some reason I can't work out, mod_loadkld fails on the first autobooted try, but succeeds on the second attempt.

Anyone have any ideas on what I should try next to sort this out?


----------



## Hadley Canine (Jan 28, 2015)

Found the solution finally, after finally doing some upgrades and getting frustrated with needing to walk downstairs to machine to reboot it again.  After upgrading my VM to 10.1 as well and rebooting it lots, I've narrowed down exactly what the issue is.

Turns out the issue is the password line.  Removed that and now autoboot works fine again.  Apparently the loader password is no longer supported.


----------

